# Problem mit Blasc: Falsches Update



## Nuvoin (25. März 2005)

Hallo alle,

Ich habe ein Problem mit Blasc. Wenn ich meine Daten an den Herold übertrage, läd er alles normal hoch und scheinbar auch erfolgreich.

Wenn ich mir dann meine Charakterdaten anschaue, dann ist noch alles beim Alten. Lediglich das "zuletzt aktualisiert"-Datum wurde aktualisiert, sonst funktioniert jedoch nichts.

Am Anfang habe ich beispielsweise nur die Basic Anzeigeoptionen eingestellt und nach ein paar Stunden Wartezeit war alles richtig online und ich war zufrieden.
Dann habe ich es am nächsten Tag auf "komplett" gestellt und geupdatet, aber oben beschriebenes Problem tauchte auf (auch schon vor dem Umstellen).

Ich versuche nun schon ein paar Tage lang zu updaten, aber nie funktioniert es richtig.

Irgend jemand eine Idee was ich dagegen tun könnte?

MfG
Nuvoin


----------



## Rohan (25. März 2005)

Leider nein, bei mir updatet es auch nicht wirklich, obwohl es das angeblich tut. Zudem bringt es auch nichts mehr die neueste Version runterzuladen. Mal gehts, mal gehts nicht, meistens nicht.

(Teil wegvereditiert)  :tongue: 

Wenn es bei Dir nur das update ist, was geht aber nicht geht (so war es seit Version 5.schlagmichtot07von3467876), versuche es doch direkt über black-legion.info

Wäre das Einzige immo was mir da so als Lösung einfällt, nur das hat bei mir wie gesagt auch nichts gebracht...


----------



## Nuvoin (26. März 2005)

Nachdem eine ganze Weile lang nichts ging, habe ich es schon fast aufgegeben.

Doch vorhin muss ich zu meiner Überraschung feststellen, dass plötzlich alles funktioniert. Obwohl ich gar nichts umgestellt habe.

Ich weiß nicht weswegen, aber es klappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhapsody (30. April 2005)

Nuvoin schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem eine ganze Weile lang nichts ging, habe ich es schon fast aufgegeben.
> 
> Doch vorhin muss ich zu meiner Überraschung feststellen, dass plötzlich alles funktioniert. Obwohl ich gar nichts umgestellt habe.
> 
> ...




ich habe den selben fehler und ich weiß nicht was ich machen kann... habe seit tagen neue items, aber die werden nicht angezeigt.. obwohl blasc angeblich 500 pakete überträgt^^ hat wer einen tip ? will ja mit den neuen items angeben^^

lg Rhaps


----------



## Regnor (30. April 2005)

Rhapsody schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe den selben fehler und ich weiß nicht was ich machen kann... habe seit tagen neue items, aber die werden nicht angezeigt.. obwohl blasc angeblich 500 pakete überträgt^^ hat wer einen tip ? will ja mit den neuen items angeben^^
> 
> lg Rhaps
> [post="87854"][/post]​



hast du dir die neue BLASC Version installiert?


----------



## Rhapsody (1. Mai 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> hast du dir die neue BLASC Version installiert?
> [post="87870"][/post]​



ja ich hab blasc ein update suchen lassen und er hat auch brav geladen und installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werd mal alles deinstallieren und versuchen gleich die neueste version zu laden.. mal schaun obs geht, ich schreib den (miss)erfolg dann hier gleich dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

so.. er schreibt zwar immer brav "500 neue einträge hinzugefügt" aber ändern tut sich leider nichts, hab auch über ne halbe stunde gewartet, aber leider kein update
edit2: 

auch das manuelle raufladen hat nix verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hancoque (3. Mai 2005)

Ich wundere mich seit ein paar Tagen auch darüber, dass die Infos von einigen Gildenmitgliedern nicht aktualisiert werden. Sie haben laut ihrer Aussage alle BLASC am laufen. Bei zweien fror sogar das Aktualisierungsdatum ein (einmal 26.4. und einmal 29.4.) und bei anderen wird zwar das Datum aktualisiert aber es taucht nach wie vor kein PvP-Rang auf, obwohl er ingame klar vorhanden ist. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## Regnor (3. Mai 2005)

Rhapsody schrieb:
			
		

> so.. er schreibt zwar immer brav "500 neue einträge hinzugefügt" aber ändern tut sich leider nichts, hab auch über ne halbe stunde gewartet, aber leider kein update
> [post="87948"][/post]​



die 500 einträge haben nix mit dem Profi zu tun. Dies ist für den Wissensdatenbankabgleich.
Ich werde mir die Probleme anschauen. Leider bin ich die Woche über im Außendienst unterwegs, deshalb kann es eventuell bis Montag dauern.


----------



## Rhapsody (3. Mai 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> die 500 einträge haben nix mit dem Profi zu tun. Dies ist für den Wissensdatenbankabgleich.
> Ich werde mir die Probleme anschauen. Leider bin ich die Woche über im Außendienst unterwegs, deshalb kann es eventuell bis Montag dauern.
> [post="88160"][/post]​




hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt is bei mir alles neu drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was immer du gemacht hast, ich danke dir dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Rhaps


----------



## Hancoque (5. Mai 2005)

Rhapsody schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also behoben ist das Problem jedenfalls noch nicht. Inzwischen werden 70% der Profile bei uns in der Gilde nicht mehr aktualisiert.


----------



## Hancoque (5. Mai 2005)

Gerade machte mich jemand darauf aufmerksam, dass BLASC bei ihm nicht korrekt geladen wird bzw. abstürzt, wenn es per Autostart geladen werden soll. Da viele sicherlich nicht auf ihre Tray-Symbole achten bzw. die bei Windows XP standardmäßig versteckt sein können, fällt dies unter Umständen nicht auf und das Profil wird nicht aktualisiert. Das erklärt auch, weshalb bei einigen das Datum aktualisiert wird und bei anderen nicht. Wir haben es offenbar mit zweierlei Problemen zu tun.


----------



## Hancoque (6. Mai 2005)

Noch ein Update: Das Abstürzen scheint sich nicht nur auf den Start per Autostart zu beschränken. Mir ist nun bei zwei Leuten bekannt, dass BLASC auch manuell beim Start abstürzt. BLASC stürzt bereits vor dem Hochladen der Daten ab, so dass keine Daten übertragen werden. Das erklärt, dass soviele Profile seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr aktualisiert werden. BLASC zeigt noch kurz den ersten "Splash-Screen" an und ist dann weg vom Fenster. Eine Debug.txt wird dabei nicht erstellt.

Edit: Wie ich eben herausfand, stürzt BLASC nicht ab, wenn man die alte BLASC.exe aus der Vorgängerversion (Build 59) verwendet. Wenn ich recht in der Annahme gehe, dass die Daten aus der SavedVariables.lua unbearbeitet an den BLASC-Server übermittelt werden, dann sollte das Tauschen der Datei keine Nachteile haben. Auch die PvP-Ränge sollten übermittelt werden.


----------



## Keramond (6. Mai 2005)

so jetzt mal ich,
nach mehreren Untersuchungen und neu Hochladen hab ich das Nächstliegende genommen, ich hab das File "SavedVariables.lua" gelöscht, bin ins Spiel rein mit meinen chars und wieder raus, nach dem Update war alles richtig in der Datenbank, also liegt es nicht am Updater sondern an dem Auslesen der Daten aus dem Spiel in das bennante File.

denke wird in den nexten tagen gefixed, solange müsst ihr die datei immer löschen

viel spass beim updaten


----------



## generalad (9. Mai 2005)

Keramond schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt mal ich,
> nach mehreren Untersuchungen und neu Hochladen hab ich das Nächstliegende genommen, ich hab das File "SavedVariables.lua" gelöscht, bin ins Spiel rein mit meinen chars und wieder raus, nach dem Update war alles richtig in der Datenbank, also liegt es nicht am Updater sondern an dem Auslesen der Daten aus dem Spiel in das bennante File.
> 
> denke wird in den nexten tagen gefixed, solange müsst ihr die datei immer löschen
> ...



Kann bestätigen, dass das bei meinem Bruder das Problem erstmal behoben hat.
Dies ist aber bestimmt keine dauerhafte Lösung, weil man mit der Datei auch die Einstellungen von anderen Mods (CTmod etc.) verliert.

Was mich nun interessieren würde: Funktioniert das Updaten, wenn man die Datei ein einziges mal entfernt? Das würde darauf schließen lassen, dass die SavedVariables.lua in irgendeiner Form korrupt wäre.
Oder muss ich die Datei für jedes Update wieder entfernen?

Ich kann derzeit leider selbst nicht testen, weil ich nur über die Uni surfen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (9. Mai 2005)

generalad schrieb:
			
		

> Kann bestätigen, dass das bei meinem Bruder das Problem erstmal behoben hat.
> Dies ist aber bestimmt keine dauerhafte Lösung, weil man mit der Datei auch die Einstellungen von anderen Mods (CTmod etc.) verliert.
> 
> Was mich nun interessieren würde: Funktioniert das Updaten, wenn man die Datei ein einziges mal entfernt? Das würde darauf schließen lassen, dass die SavedVariables.lua in irgendeiner Form korrupt wäre.
> ...



Hallo, nur als kurzes Statement! Wir sind am testen und versuchen den Fehler zu finden und dann umgehend zu beheben.


----------

